# RTF2Latex, Latex2RTF



## Delphine (23 Janvier 2005)

J'ai trouvé un moyen simple d'installer RTF2Latex et LatexToRTF qui comme leur nom l'indique convertissent des fichiers latex en rtf et vis versa. Comme j'ai un peu galèré je vous livre, si tout le monde ne connait pas
:installer les 2 paquets avec l'i-installer de Gerben Wiera
ensuite chercher les 2 petites interfaces 
et voila !
pas une ligne de code dans le terminal 
il suffit en suite de glisser déposer sur l'une des 2 icones le fichier que vous voulez convertir (je vous laisse deviner quelle icone chosir, j'ai déjà pas mal maché le boulot


----------



## Radagast (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, je remonte le post pour savoir s'il est possible de réorienter les deux programmes vers une distribution mactex ? je les avais sur mon ibook avec la distribution de G Wierda mais sur mon macbook à base de mactex, point.
Merci de vos lumières
Radagast


----------



## Radagast (12 Mai 2007)

Enfait, c'était tout bête, il suffit de le réinstaller à partir d'Iinstaller. Je pensais que ça ne marcherait pas mais si !!!
Amicalement, 
Radagast


----------

